# Western Digital Media Player HDMI help!!!



## maleone41 (Feb 20, 2009)

I've recently purchased this product and I'm having issues getting the HDMI to work. It keeps automatically switching back to composite no matter what I do. I've spent hours on the phone with tech support (unhelpful). I've read a few other posts about this and have yet to see a solution (if any). Could anyone help me please?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Ang_Filibustero (Mar 31, 2009)

I have the same problem too and I fixed it by resseting the system. Try this. Connect your WD TV using composite, turn both unit on (TV input on composite) and reset the unit by inserting a pin in the tiny hole beside the USB port on the side for about 10 seconds. After this turn-off the unit from the main switch, wait for ~1 minute then turn it back on. Go to system -> Audio/video, select HDMI, 720p 50hz, digital audio. After setting up, turn -off the unit, remove the composite cables and connect your HDMI cable. Turn your unit back-on, switch your TV to HDMI input and everything should be working fine. You can then experiment with other video resolution that you want except auto. Selecting auto in my case (Sony bravia) will cause blank screen.


----------



## crfaldu (Dec 16, 2009)

I had the same problem getting HDMI to work. It turns out that WD media player does not support latest HDMI technology (1.3a). After mucking around for a while I realized this and used my old HDMI cable (not the 120 Hz one) and it started working like a charm.


----------

